# Langes Lan Kabel, datenverlust?



## Backtotheroots93 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo, habe eine Frage bezüglich geschwindigkeitsverlust bei langen Lan Kabeln.
Und zwar hat mein Vater hinter unserem Wohnhaus eine kleine Fertigungshalle gebaut, in dieser Halle wollen wir nun ein kleines Büro einrichten inklusive Internet. 
Von unserem Haus bis zum Büro in der Halle sind es ca.60 Meter. Das Lan Kabel würden wir vom Keller(hier steht auch das Modem) aus unter der Erde in einem Rohr bis zur Halle verlegen. Unsere Internetgeschwindigkeit beträgt ca.60 mbits. Nun meine Frage: ist es überhaupt möglich über so eine Distanz ein Lan kabel zu verlegen ohne extremen Leistungsverlust. Wenn Ja mit welchem Lan Kabel? 
Vielleicht kann mir ja der Eine oder Andere helfen.

Grüße Backtotheroots


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Juni 2013)

jain den es kommt bei diser länge auf das kabel drauf an.
was für ein kabel wolt ihr genau legen genaue bezeichnung oder habt ihr noch keins?


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Juni 2013)

Legt bloß gutes Kabel cat7 ich glaub sogar das es noch bessere Kabel gibt, das übliche lan Kabel nennt sich cat5. Aber ich glaube cat7 ist das beste.

Soweit ich informiert bin ist ein langes lan Kabel langsamer als ein kürzeres, deswegen achten besonderst gut drauf das dass Kabel kein billiges cat5 ist. 

Was für Modem nutzt ihr?


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Juni 2013)

> ich glaub sogar das es noch bessere Kabel gibt


das wäre dan glasfaser.


----------



## dethacc (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hab 50 Meter cat5 Kabel zwischen Router und Computer und das ist mit das billigste was es gibt für ca 20Euro und obwohl es zwischen Stromkabel und Antennenkabel liegt läuft da ohne Probleme GigabitLan also kann man sagen das selbst bei 60 Meter 60mbits ohne Probleme durch ne Billigleitung laufen.


----------



## Polyethylen (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn das Kabel nicht mieserabel geschirmt wurde, wird das schon laufen 
Siehe auch hier: Ethernet
Also hauptsache mit Schirmung, und wenn ihr nur 60 Mbit/s rüberjagen wollt, reicht auch Cat5e locker (ist bis 1000 Mbit/s spezifiziert). Wenn ihr ganz (zukunfts-)sicher sein wollt, nehmt ein Cat6A-Kabel. Cat7 lohnt sich soweit ich weiß nicht, da dafür andere Stecker benötigt werden, und wenn man Adapter verwendet (was ja zwangsläufig notwendig ist) der Vorteil von Cat7 weitesgehend verloren geht.

Also, wichtig ist:
- mit Schirmung
- mindestens Cat5e


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2013)

Schirmung (am besten S-FTP oder S/FTP, F/FTP oder SF/FTP) ist auf jeden Fall ein Muss, prinzipiell sollte aber ein CAT5 ausreichen...


...Wenn es um GBit/s Ethernet  geht. Wenn du nur 100MBit/s brauchst geht es vielleicht auch ohne.


----------



## Hatuja (29. Juni 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> [...] Cat7 lohnt sich soweit ich weiß nicht, da dafür andere Stecker benötigt werden, und wenn man Adapter verwendet (was ja zwangsläufig notwendig ist) der Vorteil von Cat7 weitesgehend verloren geht.[...]



Nein, Cat. 7 sind die gleichen RJ45-Stecker wie bei Cat. 5 und Cat. 6 auch.

Ich würde dir auch zu mindesten zu geschirmten Cat. 5e Kabeln raten. Cat. 5 ist dabei für 100Mbit bis 100 Meter spezifiziert.
Manchmal bekommt man, grad bei langen Kabellängen, Cat. 7 zu nur unwesentlich höheren Preisen. Dann würde ich dir empfehlen, gleich zu Cat. 7 zu greifen.
Das ist vor allem noch besser gegen Außeneinflüsse geschirmt und ggf. solltest du auch schauen, ob du welches bekommst, das auch Witterungsbeständiger ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2013)

Bei einer so langen Strecke würde ich auf der Hälfte eine Zapfanlage installieren, damit die Daten nicht verdursten.

Ne Spass beiseite. Leg am besten ein vernünftiges geschirmtes Cat6 Kabel in das Rohr. Es kostet quasi nicht mehr als Cat5 und man holt es da ja so schnell nicht wieder raus. Die 3 Euro blos nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2013)

> Nein, Cat. 7 sind die gleichen RJ45-Stecker wie bei Cat. 5 und Cat. 6 auch.


 
Jein.

Es gibt Cat 7 Kabel die mit RJ45 Steckern verkauft werden, die Stecker erfüllen die Norm dann aber nicht und limitieren die Übertragungsfrequenzen aber das ist uninteressant wenn es darum geht ein langes Kabel für gewöhnliches 1000BASE-T Ethernet zu verlegen.


----------



## Backtotheroots93 (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo, erstmal danke für die schnellen und zahlreichen Antworten. 
Habe mich selber über dieses Thema informiert bevor ich den Thread erstellt habe, war aber dann als Laie sehr schnell verwirrt.  
Also einige von euch Raten mir auf jeden Fall zu einem geschirmten Lan Kabel bei dieser Länge und am besten Cat6 oder 7. Habe mal im Internet ein bisschen nachgeschaut und verschieden Kabel gefunden. Bei den Cat6 Kabel (alle 100m) gibt es enorme Preisunterschiede, habe Kabel ab 30€ bis hin zu 80€ gefunden dies hängt offentsichtlich mit dem sogennanten "Schirmungsmaß" zusammen. Nun welche eigenschaften die verscheidenen Schirmungen haben, und welche sinvoll für mich sind weiß ich natürlich nicht.  
Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist das neben dem Lan Kabel ein Erdkabel mit einem Kabelquerschnitt von 25mm² verläuft. Vielleicht braucht man ja dann hierfür ein bestimmtes geschirmtes Lan Kabel. 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

Gruß Backtotheroots


----------



## Research (29. Juni 2013)

Ist das Kabel allein?

Sind dort irgendwo in der Nähe Stromkabel?


----------



## Backtotheroots93 (2. Juli 2013)

Wie oben beschrieben verläuft neben dem Lan Kabel ein Erdkabel.


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2013)

Also eine Sromleitung?


----------



## MyArt (3. Juli 2013)

Was hier teilweise erzählt wird...

Nimm Cat5e und gut ist...

Damit kannst du 10-Gigabit-Ethernet durchballern und wenn nun das Stromkabel ordentlich Störungen macht hast immer noch genug Leistung um auf 100 Meter deine Internetleitung voll auszunutzen...
Cat7... Oh man...


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2013)

Naja, ob das von dir gesagte stimmt?
Kommt auf die andere Leitung an. Wenn das nur ein "Steckdosen" 230V Kabel ist, OK.

Sonst was anderes oder was einfallen lassen.


----------



## stone-cold (4. Juli 2013)

Ich benutze ein ähnlich langes Kabel. Habe auch Stromkabel in direkter Nähe und mit einem CAT5e überhaupt kein Problem. Ob es funktioniert oder nicht wird dir auch keiner zu 100% sagen können. Ich würde mir ein günstiges Kabel besorgen und es probieren.


----------



## schmidt206 (4. Juli 2013)

Wie oben schon beschrieben, sollte CAT5e ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Bei mir verläuft auch direkt eine Stromleitung daneben, alles problemlos.


----------



## Backtotheroots93 (4. Juli 2013)

Alles klar dann mach ich es so! Danke euch


----------



## Superwip (4. Juli 2013)

Stromkabel verursachen kaum relevante Störungen, andere Netzwerkkabel oder Telefonkabel wären schlimmer.

Ich empfehle nochmals nicht auf eine Schirmung zu verzichten, CAT5 sollte aber bequem ausreichen.


----------

